# 6 lug pattern - same as Chevy?



## PorterHouse (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a 2003 Fronter XEV6 crew cab, 6 lug rims. I owned a few Datsun pickups with 6 lug wheels and they were the same bolt pattern as a 6 lug Chevy. Is this true for my Frontier?


----------



## laymil (Apr 30, 2004)

PorterHouse said:


> I have a 2003 Fronter XEV6 crew cab, 6 lug rims. I owned a few Datsun pickups with 6 lug wheels and they were the same bolt pattern as a 6 lug Chevy. Is this true for my Frontier?


Frontier - 6X139.7

1/2 TON BLAZER, JIMMY, SUBURBAN, TAHOE, YUKON, DENALI FULL SIZE 4X4 - 6X139.7

Quick search yields an answer of YES. Just remember to keep a similiar offset when you are putting on new wheels.


----------



## PorterHouse (Dec 2, 2004)

*Excellent*

Thanks, I just picked up a set of rims off of a Yukon, perfect match.


----------

